# First Look Team Sky Kit



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

Talk about bland. I hope they get more sponsors or something.

http://www.procyclingtalk.com/first-look-2010-team-sky-jersey/


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I dunno actually...other than thinking that the sky logo itself could be larger, I kinda like the simple, classy, retro look!


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

love it


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

That's an awful lot of black, but aside from the color choice it is clean, simple and elegant.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Lots more here. Looks nice.

Most actually prefer more and bigger logos because it looks more 'pro' and pro teams usually have loads of sponsors making them look like all-dressed pizzas, if all pro kits were like this, people would like it because that's what looking like a pro would be. Let's be honest, most of us are wannabes/posers!  I think this has much more class and elegance, not as cheap looking as most kits. Unfortunatly, I wouldn't be surprised to see more logos once the season starts...


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I think you hit the nail on the head DG.... in fact, I think you could also say there is a fine line between what the majority of ppl would consider enough logos to look like a protour kit as and too many logos as seen on a Pro Continental team kit.... Kinda funny, but when you think about it;
- recreational riding kits --> No logos
- Professional continental team kits --> excessively high number of logos 
- Protour team kits --> Logos, but fewer than seen on the jerseys of smaller teams who struggle more to make ends meet
- Team Sky kit - already rich, so why clutter our jersey with logos.... almost back to being a recreational-looking kit

I like it!....although I kinda wish there was some blue on the shorts and socks!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

I like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Terrible. Did it take more than 5 minutes to design?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I love it. I may need to get that one.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

bit hard to love or hate a pretty generic black kit


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

really easy to love their teamcars though:


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I like it. It's simple. In my opinion it is one of the better kits that Ive seen.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Instant classic.

But I bet they come out with a summer version in lighter colors for the grand tours.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

coinstar2k said:


> Talk about bland. I hope they get more sponsors or something.


Rupert doesn't like sharing the headline with anyone else. I thought the jersey looked OK by itself, but when you see the ensemble it looks pretty lame, IMHO. An all-black kit isn't such a good choice in the height of summer, as Cervelo found out last year.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

They should have used the hood design on the jerseys. That would have looked OK.

As it stands, the white "Sky" font disappears on the light blue background. The team kit looks like it was designed by a 5-year old with no imagination.



Sojourneyman said:


> really easy to love their teamcars though:


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

One of my favorite jerseys yet, looks great


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

sanrensho said:


> As it stands, the white "Sky" font disappears on the light blue background.


Ahem.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Enjoy it while it lasts. Rupert Murdoch has money, but even he doesn't want to foot the entire bill. Look for them to redesign the jerseys and add more sponsors before the start of the Giro. Total shot in the dark: Next sponsor will be Aviva, the big UK insurance group. They have a sports marketing program, and do business all over Europe.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

team_sheepshead said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts. Rupert Murdoch has money, but even he doesn't want to foot the entire bill. Look for them to redesign the jerseys and add more sponsors before the start of the Giro. Total shot in the dark: Next sponsor will be Aviva, the big UK insurance group. They have a sports marketing program, and do business all over Europe.


They already have several sponsors (including Adidas, natch):
https://www.teamsky.com/article/0,27290,17553_5792311,00.html

Seems like Telekom/T-Mobile kept their kits pretty clean back in the day.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

reminds me of the livestrong kit of 2008 (teneriffe camp) sub yellow for turquise...of astana fame :idea:


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Dan Gerous said:


> Lots more here. Looks nice.


Black socks and black shoes too! Just right for a day at the office.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

I like it as well, lot of black in new kits so far, Astana will really stand out.

I hadn't noticed it before looking at the Velonews article on Sky but what's with the new interface on their site for picture galleries? That was absolutely painful to use and theirs used to work so well. Maybe its just my browser.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

those mod Brits - about as ugly as Wiggins's mug & haircut...


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

kytyree said:


> I like it as well, lot of black in new kits so far, Astana will really stand out.
> 
> I hadn't noticed it before looking at the Velonews article on Sky but what's with the new interface on their site for picture galleries? That was absolutely painful to use and theirs used to work so well. Maybe its just my browser.


Yeah, welcome to Velonews beta. They're working on the bugs but I hope they fix it soon cause it was painful. 

I like the new Sky kit. The backside is mostly white. Pretty sublime really. Astana, I don't know. I never really liked their kit to begin with but now it seems pretty close to Milram's or even B'Box. So I'm not sure how thats gonna make it stand out better than the rest.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

sanrensho said:


> As it stands, the white "Sky" font disappears on the light blue background. The team kit looks like it was designed by a 5-year old with no imagination.


Here is ukchild's design. She is a 4 year old ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2010)

That actually reminds me of an old kit, but the name escapes me.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

kytyree said:


> That actually reminds me of an old kit, but the name escapes me.


It looks a little like something that Marco Pantani might have worn!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jul 22, 2007)

*Simple is masterful...*

Let the legs speak.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

ukbloke said:


> Here is ukchild's design. She is a 4 year old ...


I like it!

Much better than the design from that 5-year old.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

One of the better ones I have seen. I like it

If you go to the teamsky.com website - they show Wiggins in a Britich flag Sky jersey - could be the National champs team version I dunno - not nearly as nice, but definitely different.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

pdh777 said:


> One of the better ones I have seen. I like it
> 
> If you go to the teamsky.com website - they show Wiggins in a Britich flag Sky jersey - could be the National champs team version I dunno - not nearly as nice, but definitely different.


I think you're mistaken... thats Kurt-Asle Arvesen in the Norwegian Flag jersey?


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

Simple, elegant, retro kit. If imagination is smashing a bunch of logos and colors onto a jersey, then it's a good thing they have a designer who can clean the mess up. Some kits look good kinda busy - my Bianchi Milano set is certainly not simple but it is well done, just like this set. Rock Racing has some brilliant stuff, too. But they're all aiming for different targets. Sky, having chosen this scheme in addition to the Jaguars as their team cars, are sending a message about classiness.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

very classy kit


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

It reminds me of the HUP United kit.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

This has to be one of the best jerseys in the pro tour. I like the fact it's simple but it stands out. Love it!


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

I rather like it. The white on the back looks nice and it's functional too. And the bikes are dern sexy


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice clean design overall and so better than the astana but that blue line down the back with the sky on tha butt looks way dumb to me.


----------



## Specialized6000 (Aug 22, 2009)

what helmets are they using, cant make out the brand name to well


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Major style points to team Sky. Instant classic. That blue and black combination is fantastic. Love the black shorts and socks. The only things I'd consider change are the group from Shimano to Campagnolo, perhaps change the crop/position and size the logo so it looks less static/less symmetrical and make the shorts shorter


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

bibs need more blue, like a blue panel up the outside of the leg. started with eth sky/adidas thing, but not strong enough.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I love it actually.. Great looking kit IMO. Simple.. I'm kinda sick of the overly busy pro kits lately. If I wanted to look like a poster board I'd wear NASCAR clothing


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

I've been wondering on the new kits, how much of the simpler designs is just the ongoing change of fashion and how much of it is, well if you've only got one real cash sponsor...


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

weltyed said:


> bibs need more blue, like a blue panel up the outside of the leg. started with eth sky/adidas thing, but not strong enough.



I agree that the shorts could use more colour, but solid, coloured panels up the side are so Cliche these days.... maybe a band around the legs or something?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice simple design - both the kit and the bike.
Radio Shack should look and learn.
Wonder about the black in the hot sun - 
suspect they will have a white version like 
Cervelo Test Team.


----------



## Lumbergh (Aug 19, 2005)

it's not too bad - the bikes look sweet.

The haircuts on the other hand....oy vey


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow. really nice in my mind. I personally think all the marketing on pro stuff to be gaudy, but that's just my .02


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

*Boring*

Put some efort into it:Yawn:


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Dolamite said:


> Put some efort into it:Yawn:


pot meet kettle.


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

*Mr. Smith*



den bakker said:


> pot meet kettle.


Sorry Teach


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*'Less is more' - Ludwig Mies van der Rohe*

Team Sky's old school, minimalist design looks fantastic. A refreshing break from the the 'Nascar' style kits that for some reason are so popular these days! :thumbsup:


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

LOVE IT! Retro and classy.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

It's the haircuts that concern me.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*Lmao!*



peter584 said:


> It's the haircuts that concern me.


Now THAT'S funny!! :thumbsup:


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

The front of the kits look fine. But, combine the front with the giant white lightbulb with a vertical blue stripe on the back and it looks stupid.


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Anyone know where and when these can be bought?


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

neilg1 said:


> Anyone know where and when these can be bought?



I sent Sky an email asking them ...two days ago and no response yet.

Steve


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Well the rest of the sprinters in South Australia for the Tour Down Under just got their first good look at the backs of the Sky kits.

First race = first win! Great stuff Team Sky and Greg Henderson.


----------



## JayZee (Sep 3, 2008)

Man, the victory salute photo here:

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...uncil-helpline-classic-with-1-2-finish_102439

makes the Sky Kit look kinda bad. Freakishly see-through except for the cod-piece.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2007)

pretender said:


> Instant classic.
> 
> But I bet they come out with *a summer version in lighter colors* for the grand tours.


oh, is it hotter in Europe in the northern summer than Adelaide ATM ?  

It was 43*C/110*F there last week


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

they look like femineenas. the blue splash on the top looks like a bra...


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

JayZee said:


> Man, the victory salute photo here:
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...uncil-helpline-classic-with-1-2-finish_102439
> makes the Sky Kit look kinda bad. Freakishly see-through except for the cod-piece.


1) I disagree that they look bad, I think they look badass.
2) They are skinsuits, not the standard kit.
3) I stand by my prediction that the kit will be lightened up before the Grand Tours. Then again, when I made that prediction I didn't know the back was white.
4) Team Sky is the best-looking kit in the pro peloton.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Lighten Up*

Pretender: Agreed, they will lighten it up later.



LostViking said:


> Nice simple design - both the kit and the bike.
> Radio Shack should look and learn.
> Wonder about the black in the hot sun -
> suspect they will have a white version like
> Cervelo Test Team.


Now that I've seen it in action, I like it better. Great design!


----------



## fleetseat (May 1, 2008)

*I wonder if this is where the idea came from...*


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

on long shots it was hard to tell them from the Saxo kit...even Liggett said it was hard to tell...but man that's got to be a hot jersey


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I like it, but would prefer that "sky was "SKY" instead. And I agree with "sanrencho" they should go with the logo on the car.


----------



## STinGa (Mar 15, 2003)

*ditto ...*



twiggy said:


> I dunno actually...other than thinking that the sky logo itself could be larger, I kinda like the simple, classy, retro look!



I agree w/ twiggy.

STinGa


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

JayZee said:


> Man, the victory salute photo here:
> 
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...uncil-helpline-classic-with-1-2-finish_102439
> 
> makes the Sky Kit look kinda bad. Freakishly see-through except for the cod-piece.


Agreed. Wonder if it is just an optical illusion because the color isn't a "hard" black...maybe a dark gray or maybe the fabric is thin? Perhaps the skin suits are different than the separate jersey and bibs?


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

hawker12 said:


> Agreed. Wonder if it is just an optical illusion because the color isn't a "hard" black...maybe a dark gray or maybe the fabric is thin? Perhaps the skin suits are different than the separate jersey and bibs?


yeah, the skinsuits are noticibly different than the jersey/bibs in colour. Somewhere there was a pic of the quad standing around in their kits and the Skinsuits look more grey whereas the jersey/shorts were solid, dark black.... I think the skinsuits are likely either thinner fabric or a fabric that doesn't dye as well.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

maximum7 said:


> I like it, but would prefer that "sky was "SKY" instead. And I agree with "sanrencho" they should go with the logo on the car.


Thats like saying that 'Coke' should be 'cOkE' ... Sky's logo is always with the lower-case letters, so its not like its something the team can change!... Someone on the cyclingnews forums complained that Servetto must be pissed that their logo can't easily be read on the Footon Servetto jersey; but at the end of the day its the same thing.... its not the team's fault that Servetto has a crappy logo!


----------



## jsmitie (Feb 2, 2010)

fugly and impractical - doesn't black absorb more heat from sun than lighter color? why would you want to wear so much black in summer? maybe the kit was the reason why team skys failed miserably at TDU - the sun was unforgiving and the kit certainly didn't help.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

jsmitie said:


> fugly and impractical - doesn't black absorb more heat from sun than lighter color? why would you want to wear so much black in summer? maybe the kit was the reason why team skys failed miserably at TDU - the sun was unforgiving and the kit certainly didn't help.


Failed miserably? A win and two second places is miserable?

Regardless, almost the entire back of the jersey is white with a thin blue stripe down the back. The front and back are completely different. That is what makes the kit goofy looking.


----------



## Racix Ltd (Mar 21, 2010)

neilg1 said:


> Anyone know where and when these can be bought?


We will be stocking the whole kit, and have been told by Adidas to expect our first delivery some time at the end of April.

We are happy to take pre-orders if you want to beat the mad rush. That goes for the team Sky Kask helmets too.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

On another note...it appears I was wrong before... some of the riders are now wearing jerseys where the logo is 'SKY' in all capital letters... I kinda liked the small letters myself!


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Couldn't resist! My favorite team kit of all time, and their car*



sanrensho said:


> They should have used the hood design on the jerseys. That would have looked OK.
> 
> As it stands, the white "Sky" font disappears on the light blue background. The team kit looks like it was designed by a 5-year old with no imagination.


There is nothing better than this over-the-top Italian team kit from the 90's


----------



## hookypro (Aug 1, 2006)

what do most pro tour teams have against promoting their riders? the only thing i really like is the names across the side for each rider.....i realize their is some unwritten "worker bee , it doesnt matter what yer name is" vibe in the euro peloton...but this is not bad. Columbia has it but it is always tucked under their helmet.


----------

